

Ask HN: What does a 'stealth' startup mean? - rpowers

I have seen the term but am not quite sure what it means about the startup.
======
wtracy
It means that they are being secretive and don't make any information about
their product (or anything else) publicly available.

Usually, stealth-mode startups haven't finished their first product yet, and
are paranoid that someone else will copy their product before they are able to
deliver their version to market.

~~~
bvanvugt
It can also mean they're working closely with a small number of customers to
rapidly prototype and validate early versions of a product.

